# Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???



## BrausePaul (17. Juli 2008)

Moin
Ich fahre mit Frauchen vom 30.8 - 06.9 nach Fehmarn und wollte mich mal informieren wie es in der Brandung so aussieht.
Bin sonst immer in Eckernförde gewesen, haben dort öfter Dorsche und Platte gefangen.
Aber man muss auch mal was anderes sehen und kennen lernen!
Hoffe, das ich gute Informationen von den Fehmarn Cracks bekommen kann 

Gruß Brausepaul


----------



## BrausePaul (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin,
bräuchte dringend eure hilfe!


gruß brausepaul


----------



## degl (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Nur soviel,
egal woher der Wind auch weht, Fehmarn hat immer einen Strand, wo er dann auflandig weht........Ist halt immer noch das Brandungsmekka:vik:

Als 1. Anlaufpunkt empfehle ich den Fehmarnsund, direkt neben der Brücke

gruß degl


----------



## MINIBUBI (24. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin Moin
Bei Wind hast du immer irgend wo auf der Insel Brandung.
Der Sund ist oft stark überlaufen.Besonders Wochenende.
Im sund ist die Strömung sehr oft so stark das das Kraut ein Angeln unmöglich macht.
Im Angelführer Fehmarn findest du ganz tolle Strandabschnitte die je nach windrichtung
gut beschrieben sind
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## BrausePaul (24. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin, 
danke an euch beide.

@Degl 
Wie läufts bei euch rund um Kiel? (Kalifornien usw)
(Schön, dass man sich hier wieder trifft  )
Gruß vom Aal Killer, vielleicht noch n Begriff!?


----------



## degl (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



BrausePaul schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke an euch beide.
> 
> @Degl
> ...



Weit im Hintergrund meiner "mentalen Festplatte" ....ja

und wie es in und um Kiel aussieht............isch lass misch heudde überraschen..............mal sehen:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



degl schrieb:


> Weit im Hintergrund meiner "mentalen Festplatte" ....ja
> 
> und wie es in und um Kiel aussieht............isch lass misch heudde überraschen..............mal sehen:vik:
> 
> gruß degl


 

Degl, Du wirst doch wohl nicht wirklich..... Dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal viel Glück.


----------



## HAI-score (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin,
wenn du dich in Fehmarn nich so auskennst: Gleich wenn du in Burg reinkommst ist neben der ARAL Tankstelle eine Angelladen da bekommst immer die neusten Infos wo was läuft!#6

Schönen Urlaub!|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn du dich in Fehmarn nich so auskennst: Gleich wenn du in Burg reinkommst ist neben der ARAL Tankstelle eine Angelladen da bekommst immer die neusten Infos wo was läuft!#6
> 
> Schönen Urlaub!|wavey:



...und wenn man weiter nach Burg reinfährt und im nächsten Kreisel die erste Ausfahrt nimmt und immer der Vorfahrtsstraße folgt, dann erreicht man diesen Laden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123584

Gut sortiert und ohne den üblichen "Touri-Insel-Aufschlag" außerdem die besten Wattis die ich kenne.


----------



## Kistenmann (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...und wenn man weiter nach Burg reinfährt und im nächsten Kreisel die erste Ausfahrt nimmt und immer der Vorfahrtsstraße folgt, dann erreicht man diesen Laden:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123584
> 
> Gut sortiert und ohne den üblichen "Touri-Insel-Aufschlag" außerdem die besten Wattis die ich kenne.


Kann ich so bestätigen. Sehr empfehlenswert der Laden. war gerade im Urlaub dort, der nun leider vorbei ist :c


----------



## Zanderlui (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

@kistenmann 

was hast gefangen in deinem urlaub so kann ja auch informationen bringen für den TE
auf was haben die fische so gebissen und wann?


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt, nicht traurig sein #h


----------



## Kistenmann (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Ich bin nur auf Scholle gewesen. Das dann auch mit Erfolg ;-)
Tonne 2 geht ja bekanntlich immer was auf Scholle. Sie sind nicht groß aber schön fett 
EDIT: Fällt mir doch gerade ein....ist doch ein Trööt für die Brandung...ich Depp


----------



## BrausePaul (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin,
gut das man jetzt schon weiß, wo ungegefähr ein Angelladen ist. 
Danke für Eure Hilfe! |wavey:

@Degl 
und hat sich was ergeben in oder um kiel? 

Gruß BrausePaul


----------



## degl (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



BrausePaul schrieb:


> Moin,
> gut das man jetzt schon weiß, wo ungegefähr ein Angelladen ist.
> Danke für Eure Hilfe! |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Keine Brandung............kein Fisch und da das Wetter jetzt eher wieder nach schön tendiert, wirds wohl noch was dauern, midde Brandung...............aber nicht mehr sehr lange:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## baltic25 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Wann glaubt ihr geht es wie der los.....ich bin ab dem 29.9 für ne Woche da......da müsste doch schon was gehen oder was meint ihr....

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Wann glaubt ihr geht es wie der los.....ich bin ab dem 29.9 für ne Woche da......da müsste doch schon was gehen oder was meint ihr....
> 
> Gruß
> Baltic25



Sollte eigentlich... Das Wetter ist "tourimäßig" aufs schwerste bescheiden...
Anglerisch gesehen gehts dann aber aufwärts 

Wassertemperatur liegt noch bei 18 Grad... ist aber am sinken.

Dorsch ist noch sehr  sehr bescheiden in der Brandung, Platte werden aber sehr gut gefangen und auch in ansprechenden Größen.

in einem Monat dürfte das auch Dorschmäßig besser aussehen.


----------



## baltic25 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Ist denn sonst zu der Zeit noch jemand auf Fehmarn Brandungstechnisch anwesend...???


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Ist denn sonst zu der Zeit noch jemand auf Fehmarn Brandungstechnisch anwesend...???



Ich immer  aber gaaaaaaaanz selten in der Brandung...


----------



## baltic25 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich immer  aber gaaaaaaaanz selten in der Brandung...


 

normalerweise fahr ich immer selber mit nem kleinen Kutter,ich will aber nochmal in die Brandung weil mein Sohnemann dabei ist....falls da nichts geht miet ich kurzfristig nen Boot,wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Mai (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Hallo zusammen,

geht was in der Brandung zur Zeit? Ich starte morgen abend Richtung Fehmarn und hätte schon gern die eine oder andere Platte gefangen.


----------



## degl (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Hi,

wir stehen alle fast in den Startlöchern..............

Wenn die Wassertemperatur die 15° erreicht gibts kein halten mehr:q

Aber,wenn du schon auf Fehmarn bist, mußt du eh angeln#6

gruß degl


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn du dich in Fehmarn nich so auskennst: Gleich wenn du in Burg reinkommst ist neben der ARAL Tankstelle eine Angelladen da bekommst immer die neusten Infos wo was läuft!#6
> 
> Schönen Urlaub!|wavey:




Genau!!!!!!!!!!
Es gab Zeiten, da hast du in diesem Laden auch Antworten bekommen, wonach du garnicht gefragt hast.:g
Das ist aber schon länger her|supergri

Meine Lieblingsstellen::g

Staberhuk - rechts runter
Katarinenhof - Sackgasse- rechts runter
Puttgarden - zwischen Ostmole und MarineStation
Westermakelsdorf - rechts zur Spitze hoch
Sund - an der Brücke - aber dort haben sie wohl schon Jahresrutenhalter oder Dreibeine aufgebaut und egal wann du du da ankommst, du kommst immer zu spät#h


----------



## Mai (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Genau!!!!!!!!!!
> Es gab Zeiten, da hast du in diesem Laden auch Antworten bekommen, wonach du garnicht gefragt hast.:g
> Das ist aber schon länger her|supergri
> 
> ...




Super, danke!!!

hab' mir Deine Lieblingsstellen gleich mal ausgedruckt!


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Ich weiß nicht was alle an Staberhuk und Ostmole finden.
Ich habe da noch niiiiiiiieeee gut gefangen. Und ich habe gerade staberhuk schon wahrlich oft probiert.

Aber blöd wie ich bin werde ich es auch dieses Jahr wieder versuchen weil der Strand ist einfach genial.

Viel Glück da oben.
Aber das für uns in 4 Wochen auch noch was drin ist!!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

@ Hase
Gutes posting (für Insider)

@ Mai
Ich bin Montag am Boot, wenn du willst kannst du dir da die Angelführer von Fehmarn bei mir ausleihen und schon mal deine Ruten für Freitag anbinden :m
Kannst mich Montag auf dem Handy erreichen.


----------



## Mai (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

@ Nordlicht,

um etwa 12 Uhr am Montag beziehe ich mein Quartier, das wird vermutlich etwas länger dauern, wegen |bla:, wie Du Dir denken kannst. Vermutlich werde ich davor mal vorbeischauen, Du kannst dann gleich die Mefo bewundern, die ich am Montagmorgen fangen werde. :q:q:q


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Ich denke ich bin von ca. 8.30 - 11.00 Uhr und dann Nachmittags von ca. 14.30-18Uhr da. #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

@Paleralo Hier mal was von der Ostmole:g

Willst du von den anderen HotSpots auch Bilder sehen?|supergri


----------



## Mai (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

@ Nordlicht:
Werde vormittags vorbeischauen, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt. Habe immerhin 760 km Anreise.

@ Drillingshase:
Das ist natürlich super! Aber soviel Fisch könnte ich gar nicht mit nach Hause nehmen.  Hab' ja schließlich keinen Kühllaster.

So, in fünf Stunden geht's los. 
Achtung Fehmarn - ein Südländer kommt!#h#h#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*



Mai schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht:
> Werde vormittags vorbeischauen, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt. Habe immerhin 760 km Anreise.
> 
> @ Drillingshase:
> ...



Den habe ich auch nicht:g
Viel Fisch????
Dann zeige ich dir die anderen Bilder nicht
Petri Heil für dich. 
Übrigens, es gibt tatsächlich Angler, die essen Fisch und sie machen auch anderen (Nichtangler) eine Freude. Vor allem auf dem Campingplatz#6
Also reicht ne Kühlbox für den Rücktransport|wavey:

Guten Fang für dich in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Mai (13. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt wieder von Fehmarn zurück! Es war echt super, ganz besonders die Ausfahrt mit Nordlicht. Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmals!
Zum Brandungsangeln bin ich leider nicht gekommen. Ich war am Sund und habe zugeschaut, da haben sie kiloweise Kraut rausgezogen, das habe ich mir dann doch erspart und bin lieber nochmals mit dem Kutter rausgefahren.
@ DRILLINGSHASE: sorry, ich war am letzten Sonntag leider etwas im Stress, wegen Packen so kurz vor der Abreise. Wenn Du noch ein paar Bilder von Deinen HotSpots reinstellen kannst, mich würden die schon  interessieren. Ich habe nämlich für nächstes Jahr Oktober Fehmarn schon fest eingeplant, und dann geht's auch in die Brandung.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (14. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Wo sind die Bilder ???????????
Ich hoffe, du konntest mit Nordlicht was aus der Ostsee holen und das Wetter war klasse.
Noch 4 Wochen, dann werde ich endlich wieder ne Angel in der Hand haben.#6


----------



## Mai (14. September 2008)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Tja, Bilder??? hab' ich leider keine! Hab' meinen Foto genauso wie meine Dorschbomben im Auto liegen lassen #d.
Gefangen haben wir trotzdem gut. Bei etwa drei Stunden Angelzeit hat Nordlicht acht Dorsche gefangen, ich drei Dorsche und eine Flunder.
Bin richtig neidisch und würde am liebsten nächsten Monat nochmals rauffahren! Geht aber leider nicht.
Ich hab' mir jetzt die ganzen Strände von Puttgarten (Mole) runter bis Staberhuk und dann noch rechts von der Brücke angeschaut. Ausnahme Marienleuchte, da war so ne Baustelle, dass ich wieder umgedreht habe. Was mir nicht so gefallen hat, war Klausdorf. Das ist doch das mit dem Campingplatz und der Gaststätte, wo man nur nebenan parken darf und ewig weit laufen muss. Alle anderen Strände sind ja problemlos zu erreichen.
Bei meinem nächsten Fehmarn-Trip geht's auf jeden Fall auch in die Brandung!


----------



## BrausePaul (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie sieht es in Brandung auf Fehmarn aus???*

Moin,
so nächste Woche gehts wieder einmal nach Fehmarn!
Dank eurer Hilfe konnte ich Anfang Sebtember ein paar Platte und reichlich Hornis fangen,für die dreimal angeln je 4stunden war das ganz ok.
Dieses mal geht es mit einen angelkollegen nach Fehmarn 
und dann wird nur geangelt und geschlafen.
Wattis gibt es auch ab morgen wieder da oben,na dann kann ja eigendlich nichts mehr schief gehen.
War einer von euch die letzte Zeit auf der Insel zum Brandeln?

viele grüße 
brausepaul


----------

